
Detect A Good Liar By Knowing Their Most Effective Tactics  - Concours
http://lifehacker.com/5531745/detect-a-good-liar-by-knowing-their-most-effective-tactics?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29
======
pavel_lishin
Why not link straight to the article?
[http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/extreme-
fear/201005/top-...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/extreme-
fear/201005/top-10-secrets-effective-liars)

~~~
anigbrowl
Seriously. No offense OP, but content-free blog linkage lowers the probability
of the actual article getting read or you getting credit for finding it.

------
crazydiamond
Is the article telling us how to be an effective liar, or how to catch one ?
In most cases, I am not getting how to catch the tactic.

Take #1: > Truly expert fabricators, on the other hand, save their ammunition
- they don't bother to lie unless it's going to get them something they really
want.

#2: > As in everything, practice makes perfect.

So you've told me the tactic, now how do i detect a liar in these case ?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Well, the latter ones might be helpful. For instance, in #8 and #9, if you
notice that someone is trying to manipulate your emotions, you might be more
on guard.

